# how do I go about purchasing a domain name that is available?



## shanne1020 (Jun 19, 2008)

The domain that I have picked out is showing available on the web. How do I go about purchasing it before someone else does, and what is the best site to use for purchasing it. I am not wanting to build it today, it may be a few months but I was wanting to go ahead and lock it in. What is the simpliest and most affordable way to do this.
Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Domian name*

I use godaddy.com. Fast and inexpensive. And you can keep it parked there forever if you wanted to.


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Domian name*

6 of one half a dozen of another, I use canaca. If you decide to host there , they are very cheap.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

shanne1020 said:


> The domain that I have picked out is showing available on the web. How do I go about purchasing it before someone else does, and what is the best site to use for purchasing it. I am not wanting to build it today, it may be a few months but I was wanting to go ahead and lock it in. What is the simpliest and most affordable way to do this.
> Thanks


Most any place is good to register a domain name. Godaddy, namecheap.com, dotster.com.

Godaddy has a lot of ads and upsell questions that can confuse you a checkout, so I usually avoid them if possible. 

But whereever you choose, you basically just visit the website, type in the domain name you want, and go through the checkout process.

Try Namecheap.com


----------



## shirt pimp (May 9, 2008)

namecheap.com is good, and they have free "WhoIs" privacy too 


godaddy is crap, very confusing...

also DO NOT go to godaddy.com to search if a domain is available - they have "bots" that record the search queries & if it comes up available they buy it (if you dont buy it from them right away), so that when you DO need to buy it you have to purchase it from them


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> also DO NOT go to godaddy.com to search if a domain is available - they have "bots" that record the search queries & if it comes up available they buy it (if you dont buy it from them right away), so that when you DO need to buy it you have to purchase it from them


I don't know that's a "fact" or not. Sounds like a rumor. I've used godaddy several times to register domain names and not purchased them right away.


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

I've been using domain direct for over 5 years now.


----------



## shirt pimp (May 9, 2008)

Rodney said:


> I don't know that's a "fact" or not. Sounds like a rumor. I've used godaddy several times to register domain names and not purchased them right away.


 
depends on whether GD uses NS for their searches

*Network Solution's Wrote:*

In response to customer concerns about domain names being registered by someone else just after they have conducted a domain name search, Network Solutions is implementing a new security measure to protect our customers. *What is the Customer Protection Measure?*

Network Solutions may reserve domain names that are searched on our Web site for up to 4 days. During this period, these domain names will only be available to register at networksolutions.com.

This customer protection measure may be enabled when a customer searches for an available .com domain name at networksolutions.com but decides not to purchase the name immediately after conducting the search.
After the search ends, Network Solutions will put the domain name on reserve. During this reservation period, the name is not active and Network Solutions does not monetize the traffic on these domains.
If a customer searches for the domain again during the next 4 days at networksolutions.com the domain will be available to register.
If the domain name is not purchased within 4 days, it will be released back to the registry and will be available for registration through any registrar.
Domain names searched on the WHOIS search page will NOT be reserved.

This protection measure provides our customers the opportunity to register domains they have previously searched without the fear that the name will be already taken through Front Running.
By holding the searched domains at Network Solutions for a short period, it allows our customers to take the time to decide whether this is the domain name that they really want to register.


----------



## shanne1020 (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, I went with Godaddy with my domain name. I had used their site a day before I actually purchased the one that I had searched for and it was still available. Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## SPITTLES (Jul 30, 2008)

No experience with these other companies but i use hostmonster.com and would certainly recommend it, just pay close attention to what youre actually getting with these cheaper plans on other sites, they may not give you access to all the functions you need, or will need in the future, and depending on the original company, sometimes it can be a royal pain to transfer your domain

also hostmonster never charges a renewal fee for the "domain name" itself, if youre hosting with them, while many others do


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> depends on whether GD uses NS for their searches


Godaddy is its own icann acredited registrar, so they have access to the domain registry database directly. They don't use network solutions to register or look up domain names.


----------



## unknownuser (Aug 4, 2008)

shirt pimp said:


> namecheap.com is good, and they have free "WhoIs" privacy too
> 
> 
> godaddy is crap, very confusing...
> ...


Totally agree.... namecheap.com is the best out there. I've had very bad experiences with godaddy.


----------



## coosbaytv (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree with Rodney on this one...

I have 13 domains with GoDaddy and have not had a problem.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Use NS Whois to search for your name, then register with whomever you like.

networksolutions.com/whois


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Masterkoin said:


> Use NS Whois to search for your name, then register with whomever you like.
> 
> networksolutions.com/whois


Actually, this is not a great method because of what Leon posted in post #8 above.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I was on a month to month plan with Yahoo hosting and they locked my name for one year (or rather, they said the 3rd party company they work with did.) I had to wait the year out before transfering to Godaddy.com. I have a handful of names with Godaddy. No problems. I usually renew when there is a good code giving % off. 

I've read about Network solutions, and there are a few threads on here regarding that issue (network solutions holding the name for a few days.) I just look up the name I want directly at the "who is" site. 

This info was in the thread about net sol. It works fine for me. Editting to add the net sol thread link for anyone that would like to read it:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t36741.html#post214672

Rodney, do you still recommend domaintools.com for name look up, not sure if you mentioned it here, but it is in the net sol thread. Just wondering. I know things can change over time. Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I was on a month to month plan with Yahoo hosting and they locked my name for one year (or rather, they said the 3rd party company they work with did.)


That example is one of the big reasons why people suggest to register your domain name separate than where you get your web hosting.

Not all web hosts are this way, of course, but it's just a nice bit of extra protection to keep them separate.

That way you only need to login to where you registered your domain name and change the "nameservers" to point to a new web host if you decide to switch web hosts.

Many web hosts make things confusing for their customers if they have a domain name somewhere else. They use terms like "you need to transfer your domain name to us to get hosting", when that's not technically correct. The customer ends up switching their domain name registrar management place to the web host which gives the web host more control over things.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Rodney said:


> That example is one of the big reasons why people suggest to register your domain name separate than where you get your web hosting.


That is exactly what I learned from that experience. I will never sign up for a plan that offers the name for "free" with the hosting Ever Again. That's how I ended up in that spot. "Host with us and the name is free." That took the name completely out of my hands. I only had the name if I hosted with them, and they wouldn't release it when I wanted to go host with Godaddy.  

Now I register the name as a seperate step with someone, and if I also want them to host, I sign up for that, but now I learned to keep the two steps seperate: 1. register the name. 2. choose the host.

It was alot for a newbie like me to take in... it can be so confusing to just decipher the plans themselves, so that one slipped right in there on me. Sadly, that's how some lesson come, the hard way! Luckily it wasn't a big dollar problem, just a nuisance, and feeling like I was taken for a little ride by Yahoo. 

Rodney, would you say "who is" is the best or someone else to look up domains? And one more Q, pls, why is "who is" a .ws? What does that mean? Makes me nervous bc I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Rodney, would you say "who is" is the best or someone else to look up domains?


If you have a preferred place to register domains, then I would say to look it up there when you're ready to register the domain and then just buy it right away.

When I'm just doing domain lookups, I use whois.sc (now known as domaintools.com). I just type whois.sc/example.com in my browser and it does the lookup.

I don't know who runs the whois.ws website, but I do know who runs the whois.sc website and they are pretty known in the domain industry, and I feel comfortable that my lookups are safe at domaintools.com/whois.sc



> ls, why is "who is" a .ws? What does that mean? Makes me nervous bc I'm not familiar with it


.WS is basically another domain extension like .org, .net, .cc (actually more like .uk or .au). .ws is actually the official domain extension for a small country (can't remember which country off hand without looking it up ) . But, the domain pundits thought it would be a good idea to market .WS as a viable alternate extension choice if the .COM was already taken. You're not the only person not comfortable with websites with a .WS extension, which is why it never really took off. They market it as "dot w.eb .site". Just like .TV is marketed as a domain extension for TV shows, but it's really the country extension for Tovalu or a country that sounds like that


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

That link in my post above is from that other thread, like I said, and I'm going to take it out since it's the .ws ext. Folks can just use your link in your post (safer to miss scardycat over here)... and thank you so much for your excellent post. I love reading your posts on webstuff...


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Actually, this is not a great method because of what Leon posted in post #8 above.


Guess I need to learn the hard way, but I've done it with at least 20 domains over the last few years with a few as recent as 2 weeks ago and I've never had a problem. I don't register with NS. I use my local ISP that goes through Tucows.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Masterkoin said:


> Guess I need to learn the hard way, but I've done it with at least 20 domains over the last few years with a few as recent as 2 weeks ago and I've never had a problem. I don't register with NS. I use my local ISP that goes through Tucows.


Couldn't you do the lookup with your ISP since they would be doing the registering for you?

Here's a link that explains the network solutions issue a bit more:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t36915.html

And this one: Network Solutions steals domain ideas; Confirmed!


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

They have great service and really protect the domains (no stealth transfers, auto renewal, etc.), but no whois lookups on their site.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought I had read something about Net Sol modifying that practice. I found this article about Net Sol modified their practice so that look ups on their homepage were reg'd but not using the *who is* on their site. I found this article. If you follow the other links on the bottom of the page, things get really intesesting at Net Sol. Anyway, I do remember a while ago something about them amending the practice. I don't know where they are at exactly with it, but this article is from Jan this year. Either way, there are other ways to do a search that leave Net Sol completely out of it, given the history of their practices, I just steer clear. 

Heres the link about the front running: Domain Registrar Network Solutions Front Running On Whois Searches | Domain Name News

and the next day, they call the article "damage control": Network Solutions Responds to Front Running Allegations Part II | Domain Name News

Another article says there was a lawsuit started:
front-running, kabateck-brown-kellner, netsol, network-solutions | Domain Name News

Again, I don't know the source, I usually like to verify articles in a few places, but it's a start. Maybe these reasons are the reason why some folks are not having problems lately, like folks did a while ago. ???


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Again, I don't know the source, I usually like to verify articles in a few places, but it's a start. Maybe these reasons are the reason why some folks are not having problems lately, like folks did a while ago. ???


That's probably it. Lookups through the specific Network Solutions whois lookup page probably don't get effected by their registration policy, but the ones that are done through the homepage (where most people visit) do get "held".


----------



## mrchristie (Aug 29, 2007)

I have domains parked at godaddy.com it is o.k. to many questions though.
I think HostMonster.com is great! Low price, incredible service, which is ultimately what you will need if you build a website. Good Luck


----------



## True82 (Jun 14, 2008)

We would suggest using yahoo. They are fairly inexpensive and reliable!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

True82 said:


> We would suggest using yahoo. They are fairly inexpensive and reliable!


Looking at Kelly's post #16 above, Yahoo didn't seem too reliable.


----------



## True82 (Jun 14, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Looking at Kelly's post #16 above, Yahoo didn't seem too reliable.


Well the fact that you only pay about $1.99 would make sense to have them lock you in for a year. They don't hide that fact though. You just need to read the agreement information prior to signing on.


Unreliability should be measured on actual technical difficulties with the domain.

We have yet to have any problems and the price has been great!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

True82 said:


> Well the fact that you only pay about $1.99 would make sense to have them lock you in for a year. They don't hide that fact though. You just need to read the agreement information prior to signing on.
> 
> 
> Unreliability should be measured on actual technical difficulties with the domain.
> ...


Nope, I didn't pay $1.99, I paid $12.70 a month. 

I have pages of notes, and fully understood my agreement. Yahoo admitted what happened, and had no answers or help for me and my situation, only an apology. They recognized I was stuck and that I shouldn't be - according to the agreement. Trust me, it was not above the table what happened. 

It was back in 2/2006. I signed up for Yahoo Small Business Starter Plan. The price listed the fee for Monthly web hosting fee, and they waived the set up fee, and the next feature is No Annual Contract required. My Yahoo Small Business Plan was a month to month plan. 

When I wanted to leave, Yahoo said I was free to go and that I could cancel my month to month plan, but that I could not take my name with me. 

A company they hire to handle the names had put a one year lock on it. The boy apologized, said he never saw this happen before (yeah, okay!). I knew the whole thing was malarky when Yahoo took no responsibility for the situation, blamed the other company, and offered Zero help in getting it freed up for me, and no help resolving it all. The company works FOR Yahoo, and yet Yahoo can't make a call and get it released? 

Why leave without my name?? lol. So I kept hosting with Yahoo until the one year term was up, which was about 5 months to go at the time, and then I was history, outta there. 

I always felt in retrospect the way Yahoo was able to take control from me was by signing me up for a month to month plan, and offering the name for "free" with the package. When I later registered my name as a seperate action, no one could tell me someone tied it up on them. It's mine, as much as mine can be.

Yahoo may or may not use that other company still, I have no idea. I do know that I learned that if I want to be in control of my domain name, at least alot better than I was, that I will register the domain name seperate from any hosting plan, even if the same service is going to host for me as well. I'll never sign up for a hosting plan with a "free" name ever again.


----------



## True82 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ah makes sense, I would not know of Yahoo's hosting services  but am happy with purchasing domains from them!

Sorry to hear about your poor experience though! I'd be totally frustrated for sure if that happened to me! 

The topic is about "*how do I go about purchasing a domain name that is available?* " so I figured we were posting about domains and not hosting (which I believe is provided by Yahoo with their "Small Business Starter Plan").

As for not being able to leave without your domain name, I believe you can get hosting with any provider and just change the name servers of your domain (no matter who it was purchased/registered with) to point to whoever your host may be (as *Rodney *mentioned in post #17 of this thread)?

Very fishy that they would not allow this!





Girlzndollz said:


> Nope, I didn't pay $1.99, I paid $12.70 a month.
> 
> I have pages of notes, and fully understood my agreement. Yahoo admitted what happened, and had no answers or help for me and my situation, only an apology. They recognized I was stuck and that I shouldn't be - according to the agreement. Trust me, it was not above the table what happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

True82 said:


> Ah makes sense, I would not know of Yahoo's hosting services  but am happy with purchasing domains from them!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your poor experience though! I'd be totally frustrated for sure if that happened to me!
> 
> The topic is about "*how do I go about purchasing a domain name that is available?* " so I figured we were posting about domains and not hosting.


Well, we are, and that is how I "bought" my first domain name, and it was available, except with Yahoo, the domain name and hosting were "combined" in that respect, but that IS how I got my first domain name. 

Had I not decided to try to leave Yahoo's hosting, I would never have become aware of this problem. 

I had called Yahoo to find out how much it would be to "Just" register my name with them, to compare them with Godaddy. If their price was better, I was going to leave my name there, if not, it was going as well over to Godaddy. 

It was at that point I learned of the problem, and yes, I was disappointed. 

No worries, that is long in the past, but the lesson learned keeps on going to the future. Buy domain names as a seperate action from a good registrar.  Peace.


----------



## oddTEE (Aug 12, 2008)

I would say one of the cheapest in the market and very reliable is 1and1.com, since you can probably get a domain name for $5.99 a year and keep until you are ready to set up a hosting package. Check them out, got nothing to loose.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

True82 said:


> Ah makes sense, I would not know of Yahoo's hosting services  but am happy with purchasing domains from them!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your poor experience though! I'd be totally frustrated for sure if that happened to me!
> 
> ...


 
(You changed your post since I responded.)

Yes, you would think there would be something I could have changed. Godaddy thought so, too. They stood to gain my business if they could help get me unlocked. But technically, I didn't "register" my name, I didn't do that until I registered it with Godaddy the next year. With the Yahoo SB plans, there was no "official" registering of the name, it came "free" with the package. 

GD and I spent a week together, ironically with the help of the Yahoo boys, trying to get me freed. Godaddy techs put in a great effort, they already had me as a customer for the help they offered. (I was ticked, I wanted out of Yahoo after learning this had happened.)

Godaddy had me change many things in my control panel, etc, but even they gave up after a few days, and a few techs. 

When the "foreign company", which remained unnamed by Yahoo, put the "lock" on it, no one seemed able to get it released. 

It definitely seemed like a farce to me as well. But locked I sat, paying for hosting month after month, realizing I didn't technically "have" my name, when the package ended, so did my name, so I was also afraid someone else would officially register my name before I could. 

These are the reasons I mention my experience, so hopefully somehow it doesn't happen to others. It was simply wrong what happened. Had I registered it seperately, even with Yahoo, and then chose hosting After I secured the name, I am sure there would not have been a problem.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

oddTEE said:


> I would say one of the cheapest in the market and very reliable is 1and1.com, since you can probably get a domain name for $5.99 a year and keep until you are ready to set up a hosting package. Check them out, got nothing to loose.


Actually, I've read a few bad experiences with 1and1 and the registration of domains there. Experiences similar to what Kelly had with Yahoo.

Harder to move the domain somewhere else if you decide not to host with them, more confusing domain management interface.


----------



## True82 (Jun 14, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> (You changed your post since I responded.)
> 
> Yes, you would think there would be something I could have changed. Godaddy thought so, too. They stood to gain my business if they could help get me unlocked. But technically, I didn't "register" my name, I didn't do that until I registered it with Godaddy the next year. With the Yahoo SB plans, there was no "official" registering of the name, it came "free" with the package.
> 
> ...



Yeah I hear you! Well as long as everything is fine now then we're all good.

I've learned the hard way too that you really need to read reviews and do some research on any potential purchases before you fork over your cash. It's too easy to get drawn into worthless products/services (that's why we are so grateful to this amazing forum!).

Catch ya later!


----------

